# We all need to make complaints about Cancellation rates!



## Alyssa bird (Feb 13, 2018)

So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.

My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
Personally I love some of the platinum features especially time and distance as well as airport priority rematch.
Calculating myself for example it was 6/199 = 0.0301, like wtf, that is literally 3% so even if you have 0.001 of a percent over you get bumped 4%.
Has anyone else noticed this or is frustrated by this?

They keep sending me these condescending msgs explaining how the cancellation works and I keep saying I know how it "works" I'm saying fix it because it is wrong.

Anyway maybe I'm so up in arms over something so small bc of my general frustrations with uber as a company.

Please though, feel free to complain bc my tiny annoying voice won't shift things quickly. Basically if I would rather cancel a trip I'll just not show up and return the fee if they get one.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

for The poor customer support person paid much less than you ....you are the equivalent of every anoying pax who tries to push your rules


----------



## Alyssa bird (Feb 13, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> for The poor customer support person paid much less than you ....you are the equivalent of every anoying pax who tries to push your rules


Probably. Not my rules, maths rules.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Alyssa bird said:


> So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.
> 
> My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
> I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
> ...


Cancellation rate is not the same as Acceptance rate. Why be online, accept a request and then cancel after accepting ? Even with the destination info presented to you, you still cancel ? What does that tell the ride share companies ? They don't like drivers to cherry pick trips or cancel after acceptance (reliability thing). Thats why they are strict about cancellation rates. Bumping you up to 4%, stops you immediately from cancelling for the next couple of trips. Their way to brain wash you into doing what they want. Maths will also help you if you stop cancelling accepted requests.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Joe m23 said:


> Cancellation rate is not the same as Acceptance rate. Why be online, accept a request and then cancel after accepting ? Even with the destination info presented to you, you still cancel ? What does that tell the ride share companies ? They don't like drivers to cherry pick trips or cancel after acceptance (reliability thing). Thats why they are strict about cancellation rates. Bumping you up to 4%, stops you immediately from cancelling for the next couple of trips. Their way to brain wash you into doing what they want. Maths will also help you if you stop cancelling accepted requests.


I cancel after accepting if I get an obvious fake name. I'm not going to pickup someone with a rider name of "No name" or "Big Boy".


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Alyssa bird said:


> So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.
> 
> My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
> I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
> ...


Im gonna need a lot more information....

Primarily focus on the part of the Information where it says I need to give a **** about Cancellation rates...

And while focused on that information if you could elaborate on why I should waste my time argueing with a company that all but says we don't need drivers to survive...

And finally after explaining all that for me in detail.. could you calculate the percentage of I dont give a ****s that I should respond to Uber with the next time they have the balls to even think about questioning my AR or Cancel rates..

Thank you for the clarification...

Sincerly,

Goget****eduber.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alyssa bird said:


> Has anyone else noticed this or is frustrated by this?


My acceptance & cancellation rates are through the roof, and I don't give a shit if Uber uses math that adds or subtracts from it because, well, I just don't give a shit.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I cancel after accepting if I get an obvious fake name. I'm not going to pickup someone with a rider name of "No name" or "Big Boy".


Lol... could be a nickname haha

, who cares what the name is as long as they said there and didn't make a or give me headaches I don't care what the name is


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Cancellation rate is not the same as Acceptance rate. Why be online, accept a request and then cancel after accepting ? Even with the destination info presented to you, you still cancel ? What does that tell the ride share companies ? They don't like drivers to cherry pick trips or cancel after acceptance (reliability thing). Thats why they are strict about cancellation rates. Bumping you up to 4%, stops you immediately from cancelling for the next couple of trips. Their way to brain wash you into doing what they want. Maths will also help you if you stop cancelling accepted requests.


But by not providing a fare estimate for drivers, they force drivers to cherry pick anyway as it's not worth travelling too far to pick someone up. The system doesn't work


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Alyssa bird said:


> So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.
> 
> My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
> I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
> ...


First, stop wasting you energy blasting them and being upset over this. You're sending your complaints to support, which is really just a call center to handle complaints. They have no idea how things work internally.

Second, the math is figured instantly by a computer program, the math is correct, at least the math it performs on the data it receives.

Third, given what we know about Uber, they almost never give us all the information /data. They like to hold back just enough to keep us guessimg.

So, from here what we need to figure out is is how does your 3.01% turn into 4% using the data we have. Let's be realistic and rule out uber is just making shit up. Instead, let's say they are manipulating the data they have to their favor.

Ppl p I have no doubt do you recognize me









Here's mine. 3/71=.0422 or 4% 
I

Looking the screen shot, I did not have 68 trips in that time frame. I had 53. I also had 7 no-show / paod pax cancels.

53+7=60.
3/60=.05 or 5%.

3 of my paid cancels were pax initiated.

60-3=57
3/57= .052 or 5%

8 sounds right for unpaid pax cancels .

3(my cancels)+8(pax cancels)+ 53 (completed trips)+ 7(paid cancels) =71

If i had to guess, I'd say they use your paid trips / cancels to figure your cancellation %. 
In other words the unpaid pax cancels don't count. It's not a math error but a creative interpretation of the data to edge it up in their favor.

If you go through your trips and count paid trips and cancels, and then do the math you'll probably come up with 4%

Tweeting and writing in to support will not get you anywhere, they just dint have access to that kind of info.

Go through your history for the time period and then do the math.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Alyssa bird said:


> So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.
> 
> My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
> I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
> ...


Its simple the rule is 3% or less, you are over 3%, (that's what the maths says 3.01%) so it is simply rounded up a very common practise,


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sleepo said:


> Its simple the rule is 3% or less, you are over 3%, (that's what the maths says 3.01%) so it is simply rounded up a very common practise,


No, it's not common practice to round up 3.01 to 4.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

QUOTE="Boca Ratman, post: 5697101, member: 151521"]
No, it's not common practice to round up 3.01 to 4.
[/QUOTE]
It is if the rule is less than or equal to and using whole numbers, straight maths


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Alyssa bird said:


> So I have been more or less abusing Uber via @Uber_support twitter page regarding cancellation rates.
> 
> My primary frustration is that they don't calculate the percentages correctly, you know, according to basic mathematics. I don't know about you but as a matter of principle I don't think this is ok.
> I only drive like 25hrs a week so my total trips isn't very huge and this gives me little lee way in regards to cancellations, to add insult to injury the total trips changes daily now so I actively try not to cancel at all and still get bumped to 4%.
> ...


If you want support try a different industry
Prior to driving "you" agreed to being disrespected, abused & mistreated constantly.

The disdain for drivers is well established.
You made a choice & now can't live with it.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> First, stop wasting you energy blasting them and being upset over this. You're sending your complaints to support, which is really just a call center to handle complaints. They have no idea how things work internally.
> 
> Second, the math is figured instantly by a computer program, the math is correct, at least the math it performs on the data it receives.
> 
> ...


Your maths and assumptions leave a lot to be desired


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sleepo said:


> QUOTE="Boca Ratman, post: 5697101, member: 151521"]
> No, it's not common practice to round up 3.01 to 4.


It is if the rule is less than or equal to and using whole numbers, straight maths
[/QUOTE]

No, you're wrong. We're talking 3rd grade, (8 Year olds ) mathematics here. Go back and review, no learn, the basics of math before you give lessons.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> It is if the rule is less than or equal to and using whole numbers, straight maths


No, you're wrong. We're talking 3rd grade, (8 Year olds ) mathematics here. Go back and review, no learn, the basics of math before you give lessons.
[/QUOTE]
Not wrong at all , its greater than 3 that's fact, nobody can argue with it,


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sleepo said:


> its greater than 3 that's fact, nobody can argue with it,


This statement is true. Atta boy! Gold star for you. You remembered greater and less than from first grade. Good boy!

However, this is not the math principles in because question. Your claim was that 3.01 is commonly rounded to 4. It's not. 3.5- 3.99 would be rounded to 4. Basics elementary math.

Unfortunately I'm going to have to take back your gold star.

Furthermore, the threshold is 4%, not 3%. OP would still qualify with .0301 or 3.01% because 3.01 < 4 uber has done and will continue to do shady shit but making up and changing the laws of math for no reason isn't one of them. Rounding up from 3.01% to 4% servers tjem absolutely no purpose.

So a quick recap. 3.01 is greater than 3. Yay! Atta boy 

When rounding mixed numbers, .5 or more round up. .49 or less round down. 
3 01 rounded is 3.

Don't be discouraged, keep at it. I see potential, you'll catch on.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> This statement is true. Atta boy! Gold star for you. You remembered greater and less than from first grade. Good boy!
> 
> However, this is not the math principles in because question. Your claim was that 3.01 is commonly rounded to 4. It's not. 3.5- 3.99 would be rounded to 4. Basics elementary math.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should check the threshold, and stop carrying on, 3.01 is greater than the threshold of 3% or less, as I said before then if we are using whole numbers anything between 3.0001 and 4% is 4% for the purpose of the criteria.
https://www.uber.com/au/en/drive/uber-pro/


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Furthermore, the threshold is 4%, not 3%. OP would still qualify with .0301 or 3.01% because 3.01 < 4 uber has done and will continue to do shady shit but making up and changing the laws of math for no reason isn't one of them. Rounding up from 3.01% to 4% servers tjem absolutely no purpose.
> 
> So a quick recap. 3.01 is greater than 3. Yay! Atta boy :smiles:


No, the threshold is 3%. If they rounded 3.01% down to 3%, it would mislead drivers into believing they were right on the threshold even though they were actually above it. In my view, a better approach would be to round up to the nearest 0.01.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberDriverAU said:


> No, the threshold is 3%. If they rounded 3.01% down to 3%, it would mislead drivers into believing they were right on the threshold even though they were actually above it. In my view, a better approach would be to round up to the nearest 0.01.


Yeah, I wrongly assumed. Here its 4%

3.01 is still rounded to 3, not 4. They do not count rider cancels in the total when they figure the rate.

So it will you you accepted 221 rides but of 15 were canceled by pax with no charge, those 15 come off your total . That is what's happening here to get 4 %. It not rounding.

Here's a friends stats, he's new.









On one page it says he's completed 102 trips
On another they say its 84.

He has indeed completed 84 trips. 
He has 7 cancels.

What uber is doing is manipulating the data, not making up rules of math. 
The math is straight forward, 3.01 would be 3%. The mystery is what are they cou ting as completed trips for the purpose of cancelation rate.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> The math is straight forward, 3.01 would be 3%.


There's no law that says you must round 3.01 down to 3.00. The best method is application dependent, and in this particular application rounding up is the least misleading method.


Boca Ratman said:


> The mystery is what are they cou ting as completed trips for the purpose of cancelation rate.


Perhaps they are counting rider, safety, and no show cancellations as completed trips when calculating the cancellation percentage?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 393809
> 
> Yeah, I wrongly assumed. Here its 4%
> 
> ...


If he had only done 84 completed trips with 7 others cancelled, his cancellation rate would be higher, how many accepted jobs were cancelled by customer and he was paid cancellation


----------



## Sophiajoyce (Sep 8, 2019)

Adam86 said:


> But by not providing a fare estimate for drivers, they force drivers to cherry pick anyway as it's not worth travelling too far to pick someone up. The system doesn't work


I agree, The system doesn't work at least not for us.


----------

